# 33 gallon long (4ft tank) large enough for Mbuna??



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

I currently have a 3ft tank (40 breeder) and I was looking into getting a 4 ft tank.

I would like to put it in an area that does not have alot of verticle space (46 inches). So with a stand, I figured i could pick up a 33 gallon long [48 x 12Ã‚Â½ x 13 Tall] and have enough space for the tank to fit.

Do you guys think that a 33 gallon long would be large enough to house a variety of Mbuna?

Here is a picture of the tank:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

depend on the mbuna, what would you want to put in it?

if you want soemthing like
yellow lab/perlmut
cyno afra/saulosi

then yes, i wouldn't stock it expectly like a 55 though, just my opinion


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Agreed. Mbuna, depending on the species, could work in there. let us know what you're thinking of stocking...

And don't forget you'll need some inches on top for an HOB or canister intake/outtake, a lid and a light!

kevin


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

This is a great tank for mbunas! Just as good as a 55g as it has the identical footprint just lacking the height which in the long run will make WC and tank cleaning easier!


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Ditto what GoofBoy said. I use a 33 long for growout and honestly it's one of my favorite tanks. I had a 55 in it's place, and the lack of head room on my rack was killing me. The 33 is a pleasure to work on. Once the mbuna fry are gone, I may use it for a species only setup, maybe some smaller Vics.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

DrgRcr said:


> Ditto what GoofBoy said. I use a 33 long for growout and honestly it's one of my favorite tanks. I had a 55 in it's place, and the lack of head room on my rack was killing me. The 33 is a pleasure to work on. Once the mbuna fry are gone, I may use it for a species only setup, maybe some smaller Vics.


Where is Goofboys post?


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Lol, I'm asking myself that right now  ! Sorry Cichlids, guess I should have just hit the quote button.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

I know it is ideal only having a couple different types, but i like having an assortment of cichlids...

How would a rusty, a lab, auratus, and various zebras work in the 33g?

Also, would you guys prefer the 33g long over the 40 breeder even though the 40 has more volume?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i don't think a 33 is big enough for a male mbuna, especially when it comes to the really aggressive species you want

i don't like the idea of a male mbuna tank at all actually

no longer is always better, they make a 40 long.

it needs to be stocked similar to a 55, but a little more conservatively, nitrates will climb quicker, and there is a little less space


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

A 40 long is also 48" like a 33 long, just 4" higher.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

DrgRcr said:


> A 40 long is also 48" like a 33 long, just 4" higher.


I only have 46 inches of verticle space, so if you add a stand and light/filter requirements I think a 40 long would be a little too tall. Most stands *** looked at are around 28-30 inches tall.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

build a shorter stand


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

cjacob316 said:


> build a shorter stand


Dont have the time...


----------



## doxiegirl (Aug 24, 2009)

I have that tank and love it. Agree that it's not a good tank for an aggressive male mbuna- I had a red zebra that was vicious in there, killing all the females I put with him. Now I'm growing babies out in there, but one of the babies is a male and is starting to cause problems. Even with lots of rock it seems that there just isn't enough room to get away from a bully. Despite that, the tank is easy to clean because of it's shallow depth and just looks neat- I like tanks that are longer than tall.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

The tank is fine for mbunas you just can't stock it as heavily. My breeder has several of these thanks and mbunas in all. He also says that they are his favorite tanks next to his 250g b/c who couldn't just love a tank that size. You can always run into an individual fish that can be overly aggressive with any species. What you do in that case is remove the problem fish. Chances are is that if that fish is a killer in that tank he would be a killer in a bigger tank as well! Good luck and update us with the tank!


----------

